# Newbie at Conformation Showing! Tips?!



## MysticRealm (May 30, 2007)

Haven't been on this site in years and years, but I am so excited! I have wanted a Standard Poodle for as long as I can remember. For over 7+ years I have been working towards owning one, but I lived at home for a couple years and barely convinced my parents to let me get a toy poodle (who grew into a mini poodle), then I lived in a condo with a one dog rule (an obviously had my mini poodle, Stryder). I have finally moved into my new house, which is a town house style single family home with no condo boards or condo rules and no restrictions on pets (except city bylaws), and can finally move forward with getting my Standard Poodle. 
I have been searching the internet off and on through the years looking for breeders and finally found one that I think is going to be perfect for me. She breeds beautiful champion/grand champion red and apricot Standard Poodles. I've talked with her and she's willing to send me a show quality boy from her breeding in the Spring.
However, she is unfortunately in a different province than me and doesn't know anyone directly in my city that could aid me in entering this new world of conformation showing. She was able to give me a name of someone she knows in the province and she was able to direct me to someone in my city. And I was also able to get in contact with a poodle judge/breeder through another avenue and both have said they are willing to give me a hand. Hoping to start learning before I get my poodle. Not sure what kind of expenses come with being mentored in this??
I thought though that if anyone has any hints/tips or stories on how they got into showing conformation I'd love to hear it!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

You can search for your local Poodle Club and go to one of their meetings, if possible. That way you could meet people in your area who are active in the show world and would probably be more than happy to give you some advice and tips, as well as help you out if you happened to be at the same show. 

I'm interested in showing Danes in the future, so I contacted the president of a local club, she gave me the next few meeting dates and locations and told me to try to make it out! I hope you can locate some knowledgeable Poodle people this way


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

How exciting!

I got started in conformation when the breeder talked me into it. I'm not super into it or anything, but it's fun and it's a nice way to get my dogs used to being at shows before they are ready for performance events. My dogs' breeder is about 2.5 hours away, so I see her at shows occasionally and she did help me on my first groom, but other than that most of my mentors haven't been breed specific people. I go to handling classes nearby and the trainers there have helped me the most. Anybody who shows a lot will be able to teach you most of what you need to do in the ring. There may be a few specifics for your breed, but the rest of it is the same.

Grooming I've kind of figured out from my breeder, the internet, and tips from people at shows. I imagine with a poodle, lots of the mentoring will be about grooming. I hear it's a lot of work!

Fenzi Dog Sports Academy has a couple online handling classes. I just finished the first one and may take the second. They are very good! 

FB groups are pretty popular now. I would try to find one about showing poodles and then ask if there is anyone near you. I know the FB group for my breed is very active


----------



## MysticRealm (May 30, 2007)

THanks guys. I looked up my local poodle club and they have a handling clinic going on in january. I'm going to at least audit but I'm going to message them and ask if I can bring my little mini poodle so I can get a real feel of it! I've looked a little on facebook and haven't found a show group that I can tell but I'll look more!
Thanks again!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

MysticRealm said:


> THanks guys. I looked up my local poodle club and they have a handling clinic going on in january. I'm going to at least audit but I'm going to message them and ask if I can bring my little mini poodle so I can get a real feel of it! I've looked a little on facebook and haven't found a show group that I can tell but I'll look more!
> Thanks again!


I did a search for "poodle showing" and found quite a few, though some are based in other countries, and some have small membership which might mean they aren't active. 

That's great that your local poodle club is active! I'm sure they will be a big help.


----------



## MysticRealm (May 30, 2007)

Thank you, I'll look through facebook again


----------

